# Danger!!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby in the house!! He's been a little devil today so far, he was out this morning playing quite nicely and then we needed to go out, so I had to put him in his cage.....so, cuts, blood, scratches and temper tantrums (and that's just me) later, he went into his cage. Now, when he goes in, no matter when, I always give him a treat, millet, peas or whatever is at hand, he knows that when he goes in his cage, he gets a treat. Not this morning, he sat on his swing in the window and bit chunks out of me. So, my question is........how do you get your little darlings to go in the cage? In fact, now I've come to think of it, Dooby never goes in his cage when he's out playing, he only ever goes in and has the door shut.....hmmmmm, that might be a bit of a clue there, maybe I'll try giving him a treat in his cage but leaving the door open for him, so that he doesn't associate going in with staying in. See, that's how my brain works, write it down, ask for help and then I figure it out myself. Anyway, now I'm rambling, so how do you get your birdies in?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Dooby is so cute, I can't believe he can be such a little devil  See your so good you answered your own question, thats why you got African Grey on your quiz your Super Smart  
I would do the same thing try leavng his cage open and put him in at times when your home and leave it open for him to come and go so he doesn't just associate the cage with being shut in. 
Ollie is the only one of the three that likes to be out of his cage ALL the time he will pace back and forth till you let him out I ignore him when he does this if its not convienent to let him out because I don't want him to think everytime he does this I will go running, so far I have been lucky he will go back in when I put him with no problems.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I leave all their cages open all the time- (when I'm home and awake)- they come in and out as they please but mostly stay around their cage unless I pick them up to be with me.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, Dooby's cage is always open as well, but I've only seen him go in it once on his own!! He waits until I put him away, that's why I think he associates being in his cage with being closed in. Tomorrow, I'll start putting him in the cage with a treat, but leaving his door open.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was also going to suggest you could work with clicker training to get around the biting. You could even try getting him to step up and then just walk past the cage at random times, or make it look like you're going out and get him to step up and then just walk past. Anything that would shake the idea that certain activities mean cage time and are cause to fight. And your idea of treats in an open cage is great too. I'm sure you'll sort out this naughty behaviour.  Hate to brag but my guys have no problem going in their cage.  Then again, they can't be out all the time i'm home like Dooby.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Clicker and training with Dooby has been sort of hit and miss. I have tried a couple of times, I've clicked, treat, click treat, but he attacks the millet like there is no tomorrow!! It's quite vicious, so he ends up with a great big beak full and then doesn't want to do any more. LOL. I'm going to try with a peanut. I'll chop it up really small so that he only gets a tiny bit every time. Or, if you have any other suggestions, I'd be pleased to hear it. I've got to admit, all the little nicks and cuts that I got from him yesterday are really sore on my hands today.LOL. It's 0800 here and he's just woken up with "Hello Dooby!" "Tickle Tickle" Like an innocent little bird.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Like an innocent little bird.



hehe- he really thinks he's got you wrapped around his little toe huh?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah. LOL! Although he had his beak wrapped around my finger yesterday! I've found the perfect solution for a treat...peas!!! He absolutely loves the little sugar snap peas, so, he's not going to be getting those again apart from training. So far this morning, I've got him to land on his landing perch into the cage with no problem. Woohoo, I'm just so pleased he's a quick learner, because if he'd have been a bit stupid, I think I'd have lost patience. LOL.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, things are looking good. Dooby is now playing in his cage with the door open, so he now realises that he can come and go as he wants to. I can tell him to "Go home Dooby" and he will fly to his landing perch at the door, then it's just a case of giving him his treat and he will go in. Not one bite today.......so far. lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's good to hear- no more tiel injuiries..hehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

*TIEL* injuries??? I think it was more in the way of Plukie injuries. LOL!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> *TIEL* injuries??? I think it was more in the way of Plukie injuries. LOL!!!



LOL- that's what I meant! tiel induced injuries to plukie


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Well, things are looking good. Dooby is now playing in his cage with the door open, so he now realises that he can come and go as he wants to. I can tell him to "Go home Dooby" and he will fly to his landing perch at the door, then it's just a case of giving him his treat and he will go in. Not one bite today.......so far. lol.


what a smart little boy Dooby is  glad to hear your injury free today


----------

